# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  طريقة بسيطة لمعرفة الوقت الـ GMT  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## النمر الكسلان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه طريقة بسيطة احببت ان اسردها للإخوة الذين يعانون من مشكلة موازنة الوقت المحلي بالعالمي GMT 
مبدئيا ننظر إلى الساعة التالية الموجودة في جهاز الكمبيوتر على شريط المهام ونضغط عليها دبل كلك
(الصورة الأولى)
تظهر لنا الصورة التالية فنتختار علامة التبويب المنطقة الزمنية
(الصورة الثانية)  
ثم نبحث عن عاصمة الدولة التي ننتمي لها من القائمة المنسدلة  ، بالنسبة لي فهي :  
(الصورة الثالثة) 
الرياض GMT+3.00 
الآن يجب علي معرفة الوقت الذي يعمل عليه سيرفر الشركة التي اعمل معها فمثلا عندي شركة  
كراون فوركس وهي تستعمل توقيت جرينتش GMT وأنا اعرف من خلال التوقيت الذي اخترته أن 
توقيت GMT يسبق توقيتنا بثلاث ساعات في أي لحظة اريد ان اعرف التوقيت GMT اقوم بزيادة 
ثلاث ساعات كاملة لأحصل على التوقيت فمثلا : التوقيت الحالي هو 07:08 صباحا  
بمعنى 10:08 GMT وهكذا 
حسنا بالنسبة لبعض الشركات التي لاتستخدم التوقيت العالمي : 
نقوم بمعرفة توقيتها ثم نوازنه مقابل التوقيت العالمي لنحصل مثلا على ان توقيتهم = GMT -10.00 
(توقيت هاواي) إذا توقيتي مقابل توقيت تلك الشركة هو (07:08+3.00) - 10.00 = 00.08  
بمعنى الساعة الثانية عشرة ليلة البارحة ، ملاحظة أخيرة اود ان اقولها وهو ان التوقيت العالمي  
يستخدم نظام الأربع وعشرين ساعة لذلك يستغرب المبتدئون من هذا الأمر حيث نجد التوقيت العالمي 
للساعة الواحدة ظهرا هو : 13 ، بينما الدول العربية وبعض الدول الأجنبية تستخدم نظام الاثنعشر  
ساعة فنقول بعد الظهر الساعة الواحدة مساء أو 1.00 PM  
أتمنى ان اكون قد افدت وهذا الموضوع يهم الأخوة المبتدئين ولايغفل عنه المتمرسون  
تقبلو ودي ، النمر المنتف ـ المضارب الكسلان

----------


## محمد غنام

طيب عندي سؤال, هو توقيت جرينتش بيتغير صيفي وشتوي؟ وتوقيت لندن بيتغير صيفي وشتوي؟ انا عرفت ان في واحد بيتغير والتاني لا؟ انهي واحد فيهم؟؟؟
ومتشكر اوي يا جميل على الطريقة الحلوة دي

----------


## النمر الكسلان

> طيب عندي سؤال, هو توقيت جرينتش بيتغير صيفي وشتوي؟ وتوقيت لندن بيتغير صيفي وشتوي؟ انا عرفت ان في واحد بيتغير والتاني لا؟ انهي واحد فيهم؟؟؟
> ومتشكر اوي يا جميل على الطريقة الحلوة دي

  
التوقيت واحد ياغالي مافي توقيت يتغير الا اللهم ان النهار بيطول بالصيف والشتا بيقصر ومن هنا الناس تقول توقيت تغير ......... وبكذا السوق يغير مواعيد الافتتاح والإغلاق بشكل بسيط قد لاينتبه له احد وانا عن نفسي لا أعير التغيير في هذه المواعيد اي اعتبار .........

----------


## عياد

> طيب عندي سؤال, هو توقيت جرينتش بيتغير صيفي وشتوي؟ وتوقيت لندن بيتغير صيفي وشتوي؟ انا عرفت ان في واحد بيتغير والتاني لا؟ انهي واحد فيهم؟؟؟

  

> ومتشكر اوي يا جميل على الطريقة الحلوة دي

   اهلا بك عزيزي محمد غنام  توقيت جرينتش ثابت لايتغير لأنه يقع عند خط طول صفر لكن هناك العديد من الدول ومنها بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة ومصر تقدم الساعة في الصيف ساعة واحدة وهو مايسمى بالتوقيت الصيفي وهذا التقديم للساعة له علاقة بتوفير الطاقة بترحيل ساعات الذروة للاستهلاك الكهربي . التوقيت الصيفي لدولة كمصر مثلا عند تقديم الساعة تصبح GMT+3 وبدون تقديم الساعة وهو التوقيت الرسمي تصبح GMT+2 .  تقبل خالص تحياتي   محبك  عيـــــاد

----------

